# Help-Spoolerlogs taking over hard drive



## cerralee (Jun 26, 2007)

In the last few days I began receiving messages that my hard drive was low on space and I needed to delete programs so it would run better.  I discovered that I have a file named spoolerlogs\spooler.xml that is over 56 GB in size.  It must be the problem but I don't know what to do.  I located it with a hidden file search but it will not let me click on it-I was thinking about trying to delete it but I don't know how to do that either-any suggestions?

Lee Ann


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 26, 2007)

I tried googling spooler.xml and got virtually nothing on it except for some cases of people who had similar problems.

I suspect that a driver is acting up.  I would try the following steps:

Boot the computer into Safe Mode and delete the spooler.xml file.
If the problems recurs, repeat Step 1 and then delete all printers.  Go the manufacturer site for each printer and download the latest version of the printer driver for each printer.  Then reinstall the printers using updated drivers.
If Step 2 doesn't resolve things, the problem more likely is in Windows than in the drivers.  So you might try reinstalling Windows,  I would use the Windows option to repair the existing installation before attempting a fresh Windows installation.
If Step 2 doesn't work, others may have better suggestions to try before doing a Windows reinstall.


----------



## cerralee (Jun 26, 2007)

*So far (crossing fingers) it worked*

I deleted the files and my hard drive space is back up to where it should be.  For the moment, I still have the files in the recycle bin but if things keep working I'l permenately delete them tomorrow.

Thanks for the fix!!


----------

